# MTB: Nass RAW - Wed., 6/3



## Greg (May 31, 2009)

Leaning towards Scoville, but open to suggestions.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 1, 2009)

i'd like to tag along if possible.  i'll check dee's work schedule tonight.


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'd like to tag along if possible.  i'll check dee's work schedule tonight.



Of course! What are you looking to do? I know, I know. Hucking. :lol: The standard loop is fun, but the fat kid climb usually kills people the first time. But if you're man enough, you'll be rewarded with some fun technical riding and some sweet DHs.

Gotta watch the weather. Chance of T-storms on Wed.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

The weather looks way better for tomorrow, I may to try to do something then instead.  If not I'll probably be down for this ride.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, I am game for Wed RAW @ Nass..

Wherever...  

What's RAW time?  5:30? 6 ?


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

6 pm at Scoville as of right now. If it rains, maybe Stone instead.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 2, 2009)

Paging Timboy- you should get in on this.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

As of now, I'm riding this evening instead:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/56409-mtb-nass-raw-6-2-09-a.html


----------



## Trev (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> As of now, I'm riding this evening instead:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/56409-mtb-nass-raw-6-2-09-a.html



Very well then, catch up later this week...


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> Very well then, catch up later this week...



Sorry to diss you like that. I just think the weather/trail conditions will be better this evening than tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sorry to diss you like that. I just think the weather/trail conditions will be better this evening than tomorrow.



Way to welcome the new guy to the forums... .:roll:


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Way to welcome the new guy to the forums... .:roll:



Bite me. At least I didn't pull out last minute yesterday due to rain. :razz:

Seriously, Trev - you're more than welcome to join us this evening if you can swing it...


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bite me. At least I didn't pull out last minute yesterday due to rain. :razz:
> 
> Seriously, Trev - you're more than welcome to join us this evening if you can swing it...




another newbie to mtn biking would be nice.  that way i dont have to flounder alone.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bite me. At least I didn't pull out last minute yesterday due to rain. :razz:



Who pulled out of a ride last minute yesterday due to rain??


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Who pulled out of a ride last minute yesterday due to rain??



Tomorrow. Yesterday. Same effin difference.

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tomorrow. Yesterday. Same effin difference.
> 
> :lol:



Did you have a liquid lunch today?


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did you have a liquid lunch today?



No. I'm just naturally stupid.


----------



## Trev (Jun 2, 2009)

I just finished crying....   barely pulling myself together here..  you dissed me hard core man.. hard core.

Tuesday is rough for me, no big deal at all!!  

Like I said, if I cannot make tonight, I shall catch up later in the week... Fri/Sat/Sun.. whatever 

Fri(RAW) and Sun(4pm+) are awesome for me this week... will look for more scheduled rides this week and join the appropriately -- If I consider them good enough for me 

-- Trev


----------



## Trev (Jun 2, 2009)

Shit, looks like I can make it.

Headed out of work now... grabbing bike.. Sco @ 6pm

Blue Jeep....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Trev said:


> Shit, looks like I can make it.
> 
> Headed out of work now... grabbing bike.. Sco @ 6pm
> 
> Blue Jeep....



Cool, see you there.  White VW wagon.


----------



## Trev (Jun 2, 2009)

Give me a 5 10 window in the event traffic sucks ass... as it sometimes does through Southington/Bristol....


----------

